# Pump works, but no water



## Scotty99 (May 4, 2018)

My irrigation system is powered by a shallow well. I live in south Florida.

A few months ago my pump seized up. It was 1hp. I hadn't noticed there was a problem until I saw some brown/dry spots in my yard. I replaced it with a 3/4hp that I got a good deal on, hoping it work.

It worked, but the water pressure coming out of the sprinklers was low. The sprinklers seemed to only shoot out 30% of what they should. I changed the timer to run every day to make up for the weaker pressure. I left it like this for a few months, hoping it would be sufficient.

My lawn started dying. I knew I had to replace the weaker pump. I returned the 3/4hp and got a 2hp.

I hook it up. Pump seems to run as intended, but no water is coming up now. Tried priming pump several times, it just pumps out all the water I added to the pump. Doesn't seem to suck anything from the well.

My questions are:
Is it possible my new 2hp pump is too powerful? Seems silly, but I don't know.
Could my well be dry? I don't think so as it seemed to be pumping fine with the 3/4hp pump.
Would a bad check valve fail in the closed position? Clogging the suction line?
There is a union on the suction line. I've read this could cause an air leak, but would it leak enough to where the pump couldn't produce any water at all?

Please help


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think it could be too powerful and should work as long as it the same type. I would check the suction side since it pumps the water you add during priming.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

+1. Doesn't sound like it's primed all the way.


----------



## Scotty99 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

There is a Union after the outlet of the pump. When I "prime" the pump, I disconnect the Union and add water from my garden hose back towards the pump. After maybe 5 seconds, the water starts to overflow. So, I assume the pump is full of water, down to the check valve. I turn the pump on, all the water I just added comes out quickly, but then after 5 seconds, it slows down rapidly and I get nothing.

I've tried it with the Union reconnected and with it not. I assume this shouldn't matter, I should still get a steady flow, even if it's just shooting out at my feet. I've let it run for maybe 4 minutes with nothing coming out, but I get worried about burning the pump.

Is it possible that the check valve is jammed closed?


----------

